# CANBus: Verwenden von LSS über CAN300 (Helmholz)



## MarcusB. (31 Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

im Rahmen meiner Diplomarbeit muss mit einer S7-300 über eine CAN300 Kommunikationsbaugruppe von Helmholz auf  Sensoren (CANtrans) vom Hersteller Jumo zugreifen werden.
Leider kann die CAN300 nur Busteilnehmer mit einer NODE-ID von 0-63 ansprechen.
Daher möchte ich mit „Layer Setting Service“ die ID der Sensoren ändern. 

Bei der Anwendung von LSS wird ein in der CANopen specification DS-306 festegelegtes Telegramm gesendet um das Gerät in den „Configuration Mode“ zu versetzten.. (COB-ID , DW0 = 4, DW1=1). Mit weiteren Telegrammen kann die Node-ID abgefragt und geändert werden. Bisher ist es mir gelungen, die Telegramme auf den Bus zu senden, jedoch vom Sensor keine Antwort zu erhalten, obwohl dieser ein spezielles Telegramm mit seiner NODE-ID senden müsste. 

Kann mir jemand sagen was ich dabei übersehen haben könnte?

Grüße Marcus


----------



## zotos (31 Oktober 2007)

Jetzt einfach mal ein Schuss ins Blaue.

Siemens hat eine eigenwillige Byte Sortierung. Vielleicht passt die nicht zu der des Sensors.. 
Big und Little Endian sind da die Schlüsselworte.


----------



## MarcusB. (1 November 2007)

Danke Zotos,
für die schnelle Antwort.Ich glaube jedoch nicht, dass es an der Byte Sortierung liegt. 
Da die mitgelieferten Hantierungsbausteine den Nutzdaten eine Zuweisung im Telegramm geben.


mfg Marcus

  [FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## cbokholt (5 November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe Ihnen ja bereits die entsprechende Norm für die LSS-services per email zugesendet. 
Der CAN300 Baugruppe ist es im Layer2 Modus ja völlig egal was sie senden und was zurückkommt. Also an der Baugruppe liegt es nicht, wenn Sie prinzipiell Telegramme senden und empfangen können. 
Konnten Sie denn schon mal Telegramme empfangen?
Was sagt der der Debug-Screen der CANParam Software?
Haben Sie einen CAN-Analyser?

Haben Sie schon mit Jumo gesprochen, vielleicht funktioniert das bei denen anders?

Es kann meines Erachtens nur daran liegen, daß...
a) das Senden/Empfangen von CAN-Nachrichten geht gar noch nicht
b) die LSS-Services funktionieren anders

MfG,
Carsten Bokholt
(Helmholz Support CAN-Baugruppen)


----------



## Kurt (5 November 2007)

kenne die Baugruppen nicht aber wenn der Jumo ein Canopen Ding ist, dann sende mal

COBID 000 
Datenbyteanzahl 2
Inhalt 0x01 0x00 
Setzt den Node von preoperational nach operational

COBID 0x080
Datenbyteanzahl 0

Sendet das Telegramm SYNC.
Darauf sendet ein Sync gesteuerter Node 1x seine Ausgänge und übernimmt die Eingänge.
Hat der Node die Adresse 1, kommen die Daten auf 0x181 zurück.

Die 80 mußt du dann zyklisch senden.

Probier mal....
kurt


----------



## MarcusB. (13 November 2007)

Danke Herr Bockhold für Unterstützung,

   Sie haben recht es liegt definitiv nicht an der Kommunikationsbaugruppe. Auf die Eingangs genannten Telegramme erfolgt bei Sensoren der Firma Zila eine korrekte Antwort. 

   Mit freundlichen Grüßen
   MarcusB.


----------



## Lazarus™ (13 November 2007)

Das muss man ja dem Herrn Bokholt lassen...
Der Junge ist kompetent... Hat uns auch schon aus einer fiesen Situation mit dem CAN-Bus rausgeboxt...

Also steinigt mich nicht gleich wieder, aber Helmholz hat, was Kundennähe angeht bei mir eine 1 mit Sternchen !!! Da sollte sich der grüne Riese mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden...

In diesem Sinne


----------

